# Henfwlch Mixed Mine- Mid Wales, April 2012



## Landsker (Apr 29, 2012)

A nice little mine tucked away in mid wales. A lot of work has gone into this mine in recent years by a Mr Roy Fellows of the Welsh Mine Society who has sunk a winze and put steps into it, in order to get down to the lower workings.

visited with cunningcorgi and a non member.

*A small mine near the shore of Nantymoch worked off and on until the turn of the century. The origins of this mine are unknown but very likely first worked by the Company of Adventurers in the 18th century. Later, it was often worked along with the Havan mine but the two never actually connected. 

The mine was worked for lead, zinc, and copper. Little if any trace of lead mineralization is currently discernible, but there is plenty of secondary copper staining.*

1 Entrance adit





2 gets drier further in





3 Top of Roys winze





4 well preserved wheelbarrow





5 Main Chamber in the mine





6 Stacked deads





7 Bootprint passage





8 Miners hob nailed boot print






All in all a very nice mine, plus a big thanks for Mr Fellows for all his hard work! :thumb


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 29, 2012)

Brilliant photos,amazing barrow shot,thanks for sharing.


----------

